# Borked my Windows/Linux dual boot, Windows won't boot anymore



## Jim_Rustleton (Jul 3, 2013)

Was trying to delete Linux from my dual boot and I accidentally the whole Windows 8 boot loader (again). But this time is worse. 

I have Linux installed to get the boot loader back. Windows appears in the GRUB boot menu, but it is corrupted and will not boot. When I try to boot from it, it now goes to a "preparing automatic repairs" screen followed by an "attempting repairs" screen. I'm given an "Automatic repair couldn't repair your PC." Then it takes me to the Windows 8 recovery options. 

Before it got corrupted, I tried doing a system restore from the recovery options but had to force a shutdown because the restore got stuck and would not end even after 10 hours had passed. That was probably a bad idea.

What should I try next? :hide:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you have a windows 8 disk, you can try a startup repair.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

After Startup Repair fails, it should take you to the RE (recovery environment) Here choose Command Prompt and follow these commands: 
At command prompt (x: sources) type: 
*bcdedit find “osdevice”* (Must inc*”*) press enter.

Now use the returned as the drive letter for OS, for this example, assume *C:*
At the *X:\Sources* prompt, type: *bcdedit /export C:\BCD_Backup* and press enter, next:

Type:- *c:* and press enter

At the *C:\* prompt, type: *cd boot* and press enter

At the *C:\Boot* prompt, type: *attrib bcd -s -h -r* and press enter
. 
At the *C:\Boot* prompt, type: *ren c:\boot\bcd bcd.old* and press enter 

At the *C:\Boot* prompt, type: *bootrec /rebuildbcd* and press enter

The Boot Configuration File will be rebuilt at this point. Once it finishes, type exit and press enter. Click the Restart button


----------

